# Doubles skating! (Pic)



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

Check out these cuties!!!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

Adorable!


----------



## Imbri (Jan 23, 2018)

So nice! And I love the layout you created.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 23, 2018)

ooh which character unlocks the log seats? I've been trying to find them for ages!


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 23, 2018)

I love your layout too!  I was thinking once I get everything I am going to try for 4 rinks and make a skating park.  I can only inmagine what 4 synchronized skaters will look like.  And so close to the Olympics too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

WynterFrost, I think it is Drake that unlocks the logs.  I am trying for those too.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

And yes, it's Drake who gives the log bench. I made two!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

Cuteness overdose! Oooh Sprinkles!!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's another cute doubles skating shot I took at someone's campsite while visiting; and a really cool setup with all those columns:


----------

